# One of the now weaners (pics) future driver



## Erica (Jul 2, 2007)

Ok, so he's not had his haircut yet.......he will be getting it soon, now that the weaning process has got over the hump and they have settled down.

I told Jamie, i'm not sure if he'll make her a driving horse or not :bgrin




:bgrin

Erica's Big City Brite Lights (Little Kings Big City Buck, Buckeroo son x Erica's Worth the Wait, a Bandito daughter, who is a BTU son) perlino colt

he is now 5 months old and won't be long before he goes to Jamie....probably this weekend



: '

He'll get his "glamour" shots this weekend when he gets a bath and clip, he's still shaggy and totally dirty here, but love those hocks




















Forgot to say in these pics he was doing this all on his own, it was just me taking the pictures, no one chasing him or running after him, just standing there and he was running and prancing around, showing off


----------



## Jill (Jul 2, 2007)

He is awesome!!!! I think he was born to drive, along with put some buckskin babies on the ground over at JMS Miniatures







I love all three pictures of him, and in the middle one -- he's flying without wings, not touching the ground at all!


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Jul 2, 2007)

He surely is a GORGEOUS boy, LOOK at the movement :new_shocked: Congrats Jamie!!


----------



## Marnie (Jul 2, 2007)

He sure is a beauty! Rough, dirty, whatever, he could prance his hooves here in my pasture any day!!



:


----------



## Leeana (Jul 2, 2007)

He is beautiful





I see my faverite pinto Taker son in the background of that middle picture! Did he ever find a home?

Ta,

Leeana


----------



## Mona (Jul 2, 2007)

I bet Jamie just cannot wait to get that boy home!!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jul 2, 2007)

Leeana, I am going to Erica's soon and plan on horse napping a few and he is one of them. I think I am going to spike her Pina Colada so while she is out cold, I'm loading up.



:


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Jul 2, 2007)

Sheryl, please pm me your list of "prospects." I may have a few more to add to your list since you'll be there to do the deed, lol. :bgrin

Jodi


----------



## Leeana (Jul 2, 2007)

LOL Sheryl, if you have room in your trailer please load up Sashey and send her up my way




. I'm sure Jesse James can sqeeze in somewhere too


----------



## Jill (Jul 2, 2007)

Just don't snag Bomb Shell or Double (or Destiny)!!! Or maybe do? You're probably closer to me than Erica is and I could just swing on over.... yeah... And there's a couple girly girls you can pick up for me while Erica's out cold


----------



## Erica (Jul 2, 2007)

> Leeana, I am going to Erica's soon and plan on horse napping a few and he is one of them. I think I am going to spike her Pina Colada so while she is out cold, I'm loading up.


Hehe Sheryl, you're going to have to splurge and get me a new blender first........remember what I told you last night :bgrin



> He is beautiful
> I see my faverite pinto Taker son in the background of that middle picture! Did he ever find a home?
> 
> Ta,
> ...


I'm holding onto to Looker for now....here's a picture of him from the same day; he stood at his fence wanting in with the weaners (I'm sure he'll think the opposite in about two weeks and want back out; or at least for a few days....)

He's 4 months old and I really like him, he's still shaggy too, but has shedded off decently


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jul 2, 2007)

Erica I will get you the mother of all blenders, don't you worry. And I'll bring tall, reallly tall glasses so you can enjoy your pina coladas.



:

Ok ladies (and gents), here is my list of horses to nap.

Sashay for Leeana

Surprise for me and Looker, Oh and Clover, Sock It. Bella Mia if her owner didn't get there first.

Oh and how could I forget Bandito!!!

Jodi - send me a list



:

Jill - c'mon now, I am much closer to you so send your list over as well.

I think I will just start a black market for Erica's horses.



:


----------



## Russ (Jul 3, 2007)

WOW...he's a fancy looking boy.....really nice moving horse!



: Congrats Jamie! :aktion033:

Sheryl, I'll take anything.....Big City smuggled to Iowa.....anything...I'm not picky...surprise me.



: Erica, I'd give him back....Rose just wants his baby.ha ha

Actually, I heard Belinda might be at the National Area 6 show in Winona this weekend? If that's true she WILL feel a slightly lower fuel economy on her way back to AR......it will be me stuck under her bumper. :bgrin I figure I'll walk from Belinda's to Erica's :bgrin


----------



## hairicane (Jul 3, 2007)

He is so pretty he almost doesnt look real, I love him!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jul 3, 2007)

Russ, I'll grab what ever I can for you. Some may be super glued to the roof of the trailer. lol

And Russ, B and E are two hours away from each other, take a cab.



:


----------



## qtrrae (Jul 3, 2007)

Erica,

I remember his newborn baby pictures - he is really a gorgeous little man!!

Lucky, Lucky Jamie!!!! She is going to adore this fellow - but I think she already does!!!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jul 3, 2007)

I saw him in person when I picked up Bella and he is HOT!!! Jamie will LOVE him!


----------



## Russ (Jul 4, 2007)

Sheryl, :aktion033: yeah just grab any horse. :bgrin Gee, 2 hours between B and E  ....that's gonna be a long walk for me.....by the time I get there...E will have 08 foals hitting the ground. :bgrin

I've decided to arm wrestle Jill for Bombshell :bgrin



:


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Jul 4, 2007)

Aww look at him go. hard to believe hes just a weaner...LOL....He's got action to burn thats for sure...


----------



## feather__baby (Jul 4, 2007)

Wow he will definately look amazing in a cart



: !!he will look so loud in a black cart and VERY classy

I love his trot WOW! :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Jul 4, 2007)

: Wow, Both of them are just gorgeous :new_shocked: .



> I think I will just start a black market for Erica's horses.
> 
> 
> 
> :



Think of all the new friends you'ld have



: ha ha ha



.

Ash


----------



## MBhorses (Jul 4, 2007)

:new_shocked: wow

nice looking foal

good luck with your foal, i am sure will do great


----------



## wiccanz (Jul 5, 2007)

Nice baby!



: I have a couple of DD weaners that I can't wait to 'harness' too :bgrin


----------

